# Sport-BH/Große Größen



## Alpine Maschine (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ladys!

Meine Süße ist auf der Suche nach 'nem gescheiten Sport-BH.

Jetzt scheint es nicht nur keine kleinen Größen zu geben (siehe Thread), auch große Cups sind Mangelware.

Habt ihr 'ne Ahnung, wo man da was her kriegt?

Größe ist mehr als D

Merci schon mal!

AM


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Februar 2010)

Mhh also ich kaufe meine BHs im Kaufhof und ich muss sagen die haben eine riesen Auswahl und auch kompetente Verkäuferinnen.

Natürlich musste in einen großen Kaufhof gehen ich denke nicht das die in nem relativ kleinen Provinzstädtchen ne große Auswahl haben.

ich denke nicht das deine Freundin BHs online bestellen sollte solange sie nicht weis was für einen und welche Größe es genau sein muss.

Ach und ich würde mich auf gesalzene Preise einstellen. 
Für nen gute BH zahlt man, wenn man nicht großes Glück hat viel Geld. 

Gruß und viel WErfolg beim Suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Februar 2010)

Von Triumph gibt es einige Sport-Bhs auch in größeren Größen. Und wenn die nicht vorrätig sind, dann kann man die in einem guten Laden auch bestellen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Februar 2010)

Von Triumph gibts ein Modell mit Pulsgurtaufnahme, der ist bei mir durchgefallen: viel zu warm (dicker Stoff), der Pulsgurt sitzt nicht richtig drin und funktioniert nicht 
Neu entdeckt habe ich odlo: sehr angenehm zu tragen, ansonsten 2 Shock Absorber in Verwendung. 
Entweder online eine Auswahl bestellen (die fallen sehr unterschiedlich aus!) oder eben im Laden probieren...


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2010)

Größere Größen? Hm... Triumph.  Der hier zum Beispiel. Sehr gut, vor allem aber atmungsaktiv soll auch der hier sein. Und ein Geheimtipp ist Swegmark - die sind allerdings wohl alle ziemlich warm.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. März 2010)

ah, ersteren habe ich (wusste gar nicht mehr dass der von Triumph ist), der ist ok, bietet aber nicht sehr viel Halt... Ich benutzte den nur fürs Studio  Generell habe ich festgestellt, dass die BHs ohne richtiges Körbchen beim Sport einfach besser sitzen, die pressen halt alles zusammen


----------

